# First NES Console sells for over 13k



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You read the title right,the first NES sells for over 13k. The NES was bundled with the rarest game titles to have ever been released on the NES,what game title you might ask? Stadium Events which was released in 1987 there is believed to be less than 10 copies of the complete game thought to exist.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's incredible to think that the card board box the game came with is worth $10,000. :rubeyes:


----------

